# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Vertical line on circular prints with Makerbot 5th gen

## ch0g

Hey all,

I'm finding on anything I print that is more or less circular has a long vertical line the length of the whole print down it.

It appears with makerbot slicing the extruder does a circle then turns around and goes back the other way in the same spot causing this vertical line.

If I use simplify3d slicing this doesn't happen. I would continue using s3d but im having issues with the rafts bubbling and bonding to the print.

If anyone can advise how to fix the vertical line issues I would happy to stick with the makerbot software. Not sure what can be changed in custom profiles to fix this?

Many thanks
Brett

----------


## ch0g

Thought this picture might help explain it

----------


## Roberto

Hi there
If this is 5th gen Desktop then I would suggest to upgrade it to latest Destkop (3.6) and latest Firmware (1.6)
Try again and let me know if it helps.

----------


## ch0g

> Hi there
> If this is 5th gen Desktop then I would suggest to upgrade it to latest Destkop (3.6) and latest Firmware (1.6)
> Try again and let me know if it helps.


hey there
yep have both of those already!

----------


## Roberto

Maybe you are using old print file, made from some of previous verisons? If so, reslice it.

What is left is Custom profile.
I don't know how familiar you are with it, but generaliy you have to increase distance between start and stop point of extrusion (during those circles).
To do so, is easy: just increase the value of "ozze" distance from 0.1 (factory) to 0.2
Make sure to do so at 2 placese of occurance of this parameter.
You will be able to notice difference even in Print Preview.
If still not good enought then maybe 0.3 .... etc.

I hope this will do  :Smile:

----------


## ch0g

> Maybe you are using old print file, made from some of previous verisons? If so, reslice it.
> 
> What is left is Custom profile.
> I don't know how familiar you are with it, but generaliy you have to increase distance between start and stop point of extrusion (during those circles).
> To do so, is easy: just increase the value of "ozze" distance from 0.1 (factory) to 0.2
> Make sure to do so at 2 placese of occurance of this parameter.
> You will be able to notice difference even in Print Preview.
> If still not good enought then maybe 0.3 .... etc.
> 
> I hope this will do


many thanks. i will run some test prints now. i noticed ooze and preooze variables, would you recommend changing both?

----------


## richardphat

The slicer just had failed on your cylinder.
This happens often with thin wall extrusion, fast print and on top of that if you ever print with high Z layer .

One solution to check, print one, but slowly with .1 or .2mm height AND try to increase thickness of the object itself.

----------


## ch0g

> The slicer just had failed on your cylinder.
> This happens often with thin wall extrusion, fast print and on top of that if you ever print with high Z layer .
> 
> One solution to check, print one, but slowly with .1 or .2mm height AND try to increase thickness of the object itself.


I had no luck with the ooze settings. The same thing has happened with any cylinder I print on both the 5th gen mini and 5th gen rep printers i've had.

Do you have any recommendations on speed while extruding and travelling in mm/s? default is 90/150

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## ch0g

> The slicer just had failed on your cylinder.
> This happens often with thin wall extrusion, fast print and on top of that if you ever print with high Z layer .
> 
> One solution to check, print one, but slowly with .1 or .2mm height AND try to increase thickness of the object itself.


I'm noticing that even with slow extrusion of the outlines that the retraction is always at the same point on the cylinder. Is there anyway to change the same retraction point on the Z axis?

----------


## Roberto

Hi
Try out like this:
    "preOozeFeedstockDistance": 1.1,      (this is in 2 places of profile, change both to same value)


        "infill": {
            "feedrate": 90,
            "temperature_disabled": 230.0
        },
        "insets": {
            "feedrate": 45,
            "temperature_disabled": 230.0
        },
        "outlines": {
            "feedrate": 25,
            "temperature_disabled": 230.0

this kind of change should bring you to different results.

----------


## ch0g

> Hi
> Try out like this:
>     "preOozeFeedstockDistance": 1.1,      (this is in 2 places of profile, change both to same value)
> 
> 
>         "infill": {
>             "feedrate": 90,
>             "temperature_disabled": 230.0
>         },
> ...


how about for ooze variables?

----------


## curious aardvark

unless it has an option to start  each layer at a random point - like simplify3d - then you'll always get the stitching.

----------


## Roberto

you can leave ooze at 0.1

If the model is perfect tube then it will start always at the same point. This the way it is for now.
What are outcomes now?

----------


## richardphat

Depending of slicer, it the looping can at the same spot over and over again; you cannot change that. You can lessen the appearence by printing slowly, as opposed to traveling speed which is another thing and I won't go into detail since I am not a freak in this setting.

I usually print from 30 to 50mm/s
Depending on customers, z height ranges from .05 to .35mm

Try these settings, and tell me if it has change anything.

----------


## pa9k

Hello! 
I have noticed this as well. The fact that we use our prints for test fitting prototypes and the look of them has no value had not caused me to worry about it to much. But I add wondering if you found anything that helped with this. Please share your results! Thanks

----------


## Kanner

picture is gone

----------

